# Epson iron on cool peel paper trouble



## kinyemi (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi people, I'm having a big problem after transfering my design to the shirt. I've done the usual stuff of preheating the shirt, but after i do the transfer and stretch the shirt, it starts to crack, or when i wash it it kinda starts wrinkling. please, please help. Has anyone used this type of paper (epson iron on cool peel)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it could be the brand of paper. You might want to try a better quality transfer paper like ironall


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Have you tried stretching the shirt a bit before you press the transfer? That may help.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think it could be the brand of paper. You might want to try a better quality transfer paper like ironall


I use Epson iron cool peel and never had a problem with it. over 30,000 transfers and going


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

This is not iron all paper. it sounds like transjet paper. You do not want to stretch that paper. .. no, no,, not at all eh eh.. nagative...


----------



## gabry (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi I need some help please! I am a graphic designer so I decided to sew a quilt for my future granddaughter using my artwork "one of my angels" I purchased this pretty expensive Epson Iron On Cool Peel transfer paper, I printed the angel on the paper and then ironed it on my white fabric (no steam) as instructed, the transfer sticks on the fabric nicely, I cannot seem to peel off the paper! It just sticks on with the image! I waited a few minutes for it to cool as instructed took me a while to find an easy corner to peel, slowly loosened the borders but the paper will not completely peel off! It comes off in bits and pieces and the center of the image has the torn paper stuck on it, I have tried twice and still same terrible results! How do I get that paper to completely peel off all in one piece without it ripping? the sides of the image that I mange to see is nicely transferred on the fabric, but the center will not come off! Please Help!


----------

